# Kernel panic on Nexoc Osiris S624 II GT (SiS)

## Darkas

Hi!

As already written in the Topic, I get a kernel panic during boot on my Nexoc Osiris S624 II GT notebook (SiS chipset, I think). It says: 

```
VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
```

I don't know what the problem exactly is, I think my kernel is not well configured as the (gentoo) live cd and ubuntu are running fine. What do I have to enable in my Kernel? Thanks in advance!

----------

## Darkas

no one there who could help me?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Sure, post your current kernel .config, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your /etc/fstab file, and I'll see what I can see.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Darkas

I wasn't at home for a few days, but here is it:

.config: http://pastebin.com/m3f086fc2

lspci -n:

```
00:00.0 0600: 1039:0671

00:01.0 0604: 1039:0003

00:02.0 0601: 1039:0968 (rev 01)

00:02.5 0101: 1039:5513 (rev 01)

00:03.0 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.1 0c03: 1039:7001 (rev 0f)

00:03.3 0c03: 1039:7002

00:04.0 0200: 1039:0191 (rev 02)

00:05.0 0101: 1039:1183 (rev 03)

00:06.0 0604: 1039:000a

00:07.0 0604: 1039:000a

00:0f.0 0403: 1039:7502

00:1f.0 0604: 1039:0004

01:00.0 0300: 1039:6351 (rev 10)

03:00.0 0880: 197b:2382

03:00.2 0805: 197b:2381

03:00.3 0880: 197b:2383
```

/proc/cpuinfo:

```
processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4333.79

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 15

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3400  @ 2.16GHz

stepping        : 13

cpu MHz         : 1000.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm

bogomips        : 4334.59

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

fstab:

```
/dev/sda1               /               ext3            defaults        0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/sda3               /mnt/backup     ext3            noauto          0 0

/dev/sda4               /home/          ext3            defaults        0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro       0 0

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I started fresh with one of my seeds. It would have taken longer to fix yours. There is only one question mark in the set up. Therefore, it's important that you post your /var/log/dmesg once you set this kernel up.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory ( /usr/src/linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r1 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Darkas

With your kernel the previous error disappears, but I get another problem:

Warning: unable to open an initial console.

init-early.sh used greatest stack depth: 3864 bytes left

Do you know why this could be?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I need to see /var/log/dmesg. Please post. I can't troubleshoot without it.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Darkas

the problem is that after the init-early.sh ... the boot stops

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Then let the system boot as far as it can, fire it up with a SysRescueCD, and post what little there is of /mnt/gentoo/var/log/dmesg. 

Also are you using initrd/initramfs...in other words, are you using boot time splash screens, framebuffer decorations or any other thing that requires initrd/initramfs? If so, you will have to add initrd/initramfs support.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Darkas

Here it is: http://pastebin.com/m65ba3929

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post emerge --info. I see a few errors, and I need a bit more info.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Darkas

http://pastebin.com/m17442b3c

----------

## pappy_mcfae

If that's really it, post the result of emerge -av baselayout (but don't compile), it appears you have no baselayout, or somehow emerge --info has changed....a lot. 

BB!

P

----------

## Darkas

Well, I had a problem with my stage archive but that's solved now. It works, thank you! Here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m739e64ce

----------

## pappy_mcfae

It's looking good from here. If you're happy, add <solved> to the title of this thread.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Darkas

Ok, thank you. It's just one left point: is there a way to find out where the differences between the two kernels are so I can patch my old kernel? I know it could be easily done with diff but I'd like to find out what makes your kernel running.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Diffing is the only way I know to compare .config files. The secret to my seeds is I broke a lot of computers before I fixed them. The only way to know what happens when you do something wrong is to do something wrong...on purpose. Then you see what happens, reset, and move on to the next setting.

While I admit I haven't twiddled every setting, the ones I've twiddled seem to be important. Putting them together into a fully functional kernel just tended to come after I knew what the wrong settings did.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

